# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الاندومي ... أم عظام حيوانات ميته

## Rahma Queen

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




انا جايبة موضوع شد انتباهى وفزعنى جدا وهو بعنوان معقول مكرونة الأندومي من عظام حيوانات ميتة؟







أشارت الأستاذة أمل عبد المجيد الخبيرة في الطب الطبيعي،أنه من المهم جداً أن يهتم الفرد بقراءة محتويات المواد الغذائية التي تباع في الأسواق،ويتجنب شراء أي طعام مكتوب علية كلمات غير مفهومه بالنسبة له فهذا أول الطريق نحو الابتعاد عن هذه السموم، 

وأشارت إلى خطورة ما يسمى بالإندومي، هذا الطعام السام الذي يدخل فيه تركيبته الملح الصيني (اجني موتو) الذي يسبب تلفاً في خلايا المخ ويسبب سرطان الدماغ، ومع الأسف الشديد يكاد لا يخلو بيت من الاندومي القاتل. 

إن الإندومى وبدون مبالغة عبارة عن سم يسرى في الجسد وبالذات في المخ، ولكن الصدمة بمعرفة الحقيقة المفجعة، وهي أن الإندومى يحتوى على مادةe621 وهى مكتوبة على ظهر الكيس وهذه المادة بعد البحث ظهرت أنها تسبب تسمم المخ لأنها أخطر محسنات الطعم على الإطلاق. 

إن مخاطر هذه المادة على المخ كبيرة لأنها تسبب تلف في خلايا المخ غير القابلة للتجدد وتسبب تراجع الذاكرة وضعفها وتدهور القدرات العقلية وفقدان القدرة على التركيز ومعالجة الأمور الحسابية أو الرياضية المتوسطة ثم تؤدى إلى غباء فعلي بدون مبالغة. 



كما أنها تسبب أمراضا عصبية تابعة لتلف خلايا المخ مثل: الشلل الرعاش والزهايمر والصداع المزمن ومع الاستمرار في تناولها تؤدى للسرطانات مثل سرطان الثدي وارتفاع الكولسترول وضغط الدم والأزمات القلبية الحادة وغير ذلك الكثير.... كما أنها تسبب البدانة المرضية غير القابلة للعلاج حتى مع الرياضة أو الأدوية لأنها تغير في تركيب الدهون في الجسم. 

إن هذه المادة هي أحد مشتقات Monosodium Glutamate وتعتبر أخطر مادة غذائية وجدت في العالم كمكسبات طعم، ويتم إخفاء اسم هذه المادة السامة في الأغذية تحت مسميات مختلفة مثل الجلوتامات، أسبرتام، الخميرة، المرق سواء مرق الدجاج أو اللحمة، الكاسينات، البروتين المهدرج مثل الصويا المهدرجة. 

أضرار الإندومي 

1- السمنة في الأطفال خاصة 

2- أمراض الكلى 

3- آلام المغص 

4- الإسهال 

5- التقيؤ 

كما توضح حجم الكارثة مادة الـmsgويسمونها ومشتقاتها القاتل الصامت، وليس الإندومى وحده الذي يحتوى هذه المادة القاتلة ولكن تستخدم مطاعم شهيرة هذه المادة بصورة مكثفة لتحسين طعم مأكولاتها وجذب زبائنها مثل بيتزا هت وماكدونلدز وبرجر كينج وكنتاكى وتاكو بيل. 

وهنا أحب أن انقل ما شاهده أحد الأشخاص عندما ذهب إلى اندونيسيا وشاهد بنفسه كيف يتم تصنيع الإندومي فهو يعرف صديق له يشتغل في المصنع فذهب معه وصدم عندما شاهد بأم عينه كيف يصنعونها .. 

فهم يقومون بتجميع عظام الحيوانات الميتة ومن ثم تجفيفها جيدا لتوضع بعدها في مطاحن لكي تطحن جيدا بعد ذلك يقومون بإضافة المنكهات والمطيبات وتشكيلها على شكل المعكرونة وبعد ذلك تأتي إلينا كما نراها ونحن نقدمها ونجعلها الوجبة الرئيسية للعشاء لفلذات أكبادنا ونستغرب عندما نراهم لا ينامون ونراهم في المنزل يجرون ويصرخون ويقلبون البيت وتظهر منهم مشاغبات ليس لها حد، ونقول هذا جيل اليوم ولكن ذلك بسبب أكلهم بقايا الحيوانات فأصبحوا هكذا ... 

أخيرا.. أما حان الوقت لنأخذ موقفا من هذه المنتجات .. والتأكد من مكوناتها، والبحث عن مضارها ومنافعها قبل استعمالها، خاصة وأننا مسلمون وقد فرض علينا ديننا الحنيف التقصي في الأمور كلها ومنها طعامنا. 





خطيرة جدا 

أتمنى الإمتناع عنها نهائيا 

منقووول للإفاده

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center]
اتريدين ايتها الملاك 

الشيء المبكي ام المفرح المبكي بهذا الموضوع 


الشيء المبكي

 ان الجميع يعلم او علم من موضوعك هذا لكن مازلنا ناكله رغم عن جميع التحذيرات 

ولن يمتنع عنه الناس الا من رحم ربي من عباده



الشيء المفرح المبكي 

 حينما رايت اعلانا تجاريا كبيرا مكتوب فيه " الاندومي فخر الصناعه السعوديه " 

انظري ايتها الملاك اين اصبح فخرنا !!!! 

ليس بالصعود للقمر ولا بصناعه الطائرات ولا في بناء المدن الحديثه 

 بل بـ انتاج ماده  غذائيه يرفض العالم الغربي الاقتراب منها  


ليت شعري كم من فتى مات جاهلا وحلمه لم يتعدى انفه 


 اشكرك[/align]

----------


## mylife079

*الحمد لله ما عمري اكلته ولا بحياته دخل بيتنا* 

*شفت ناس كتير بحبو الاندومي نصحتهم وعلى الفاضي* 

*يسلمو رحمة*

----------


## Rahma Queen

شكرا مشتت للمرور المميز
وتحيه لمحمد لانه ما بياكل اندومي اصلا بتعمل كرش 
ههههههه :Baeh: هههههه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا جماعه انا بعرف الاندومي

بس اللي ما رح تصدقوه اني ما بعرف اعمله

مره جيت اعمله و الحمد لله صار متل العجين معي

المهم الحمد لله اني ما بعرف اعمله بعد هالمعلومات

شكرا اختي 

وتقبلي مروري بكل ود

----------


## Rahma Queen

*مشكور عاشق الحصن عالمرور
 ولانك ما بتعرف تعمله بتكون كتير
شطووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## Rahma Queen

*اعتذار شديد للعالي عالي
لانو انا لما جبت هاد الموضوع ما كنت بعرف انو موجود وجبته لتستفيدو وتفيدو
وتقبلو احترامي ونأسف لإزعاجكم*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تصدقي اني ما رح ابطله لو يصير معي جنووووون باكيتين يالله بيمشو معي من الصغار وما بيشبعووووووو امووووووووت بالاندمي

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

الحمد لله ما عمري اكلته 

شفت ناس كتير بحبو الاندومي 
يسلمو رحمة

----------


## Rahma Queen

مشكور بنت شديفات وجوري محمد للمرور

----------

